# Getting back into shape!



## sara (Feb 6, 2007)

Goal: Get back in shape for summer 07 .. My fiance' will be getting ready for the USA's .. I want to look at my best for July in Vegas

Action: * I will be posting my meals, training everyday .. no matter what!!!
           * Get myself to have at least 1 Gallon water a day
           * Cardio, Cardio, Cardio!!! -- 5 times a week


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2007)

*2/5/07*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Scoop Whey 

*Meal 2*
1 Cup Rice
Lean Beef

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Potato
Chicken 

*Meal 4*
Whey Protein (American Whey) <-- waiting for AW shipment
Peanut Butter

*Meal 5 *
Whey Protein 
Peanut Butter

** Water* = Close to 1 Gallon


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2007)

*Training 2/5/07*

*Back *

*Cardio:* 30 Minutes Treadmill (3.0)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

hey! Good to see ya! Now....lets get 'er done!


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks B!!


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2007)

*2/6/07*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Whey

*Meal 2 *
1 Cup  Rice
Beef

*Meal 3* 
5 oz Potato
Chicken
Olives, Guacamole

*Meal 4*
Whey Protein 
Peanut Butter

*Meal 5* 
** Guacamole only  

Water ~ 1/2 Gallon


----------



## sara (Feb 7, 2007)

*2/7/07*

*Training *

*Chest* 

*Cardio*: 50 minutes _RPM _


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2007)

*2/7/07*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oats 
1 Whey 

*Meal 2*
1 Cup Rice
Beef

*Meal 3* 
5 oz. Potato
Chicken 
Olives

*Meal 4 *
Whey 
Peanut Butter

*Meal 5 *
Whey 
Peanut Butter

*Water ~ *1/2 Gallon


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2007)

*Training*

Biceps/Triceps

*Cardio:* 30 Minutes Treadmill


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

hiya Sara!
Little vague on the workouts?
What's your split?


----------



## sara (Feb 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Sara!
> Little vague on the workouts?
> What's your split?



Hey B! I will be more specfic with it next time


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

that's my girl...


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

*2/8/07*

*Meal 1 *
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Whey 

*Meal 2 *
1 Cup Rice 
Beef
Olives

*Meal 3*
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Whey 

*Meal 4 *
Whey 
Peanut Butter

*** Had 2 crackers with some cheese spread  
*** Water ~ Bad day on water


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

*2/9/07*

*Shoulders*

_DB Shoulder Press_ X 3 sets

_DB Seated Front Raises_ X 3

_Cable Upright Rows _X 3

_Reverse Flyes Machine_ X 3

*Cardio: *30 Minutes Treadmill


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

*2/9/07*

*Meal 1* 
1/2 Cup Oats
1.5 Whey 

*Meal 2 *
1 Cup Rice 
Beef

*Meal 3*
5 oz. Potato
Chicken 
Olives

*Meal 4 *
Whey Protein 
Peanut Butter 

*Meal 5*



*Water *~


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2007)

Last 2 weeks been crazy.. I no longer work at the gym, the OPS manager is a jackass.. also, been busy getting our new buisness ready .. I start my new job monday.. and back on track again with my workout, training, etc..


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2007)

been sick for the last few days.. I am starting my new job tomorrow!! and back to the gym, and eating clean !!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Sara!
What's the new job?


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Sara!
> What's the new job?




Not what I really expected.. sales rep for tanning lotion "OC" , thats not my thing.. I'm still looking around


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2007)

ok.. after all the stress went through last month, I wasnt very into my workouts. I start back again today with chest/calves today and eating clean.. I will be posting my diet/training later today


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2007)

well...at least its $$ coming in till something better comes along!


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi!!  Vegas in July huh?  Yeah,, I agree, you gotta be in shape for that!   I'm going in a couple weeks for vaca... and been working my ass off since January cutting.   

Glad to see another gal here!


----------

